# GTX280/260 + SilenX iXtrema IXG-80HA2



## Bestia (15. Februar 2009)

Aufgrund der vielen Nachfragen bei mir stelle ich hier meine Erfahrungen mit dem *SilenX iXtrema IXG-80HA2* auf einer GTX280 online.

Ich lasse einfach mal ein paar Bilder sprechen, das erklärt fast alles von selbst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Furmark mit 1680x1050 im Fenster und 8xMSAA

Als Lüfter habe ich einen Rahmenlosen, mit 1800Upm drehenden Noiseblocker auf dem Kühler selbst direkt über den Spannungswandlern montiert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und einen 120er Noiseblocker Multiframe mit 800Upm, welcher im Gehäuseboden sitzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann diesen Kühler jedem ans Herz legen, der seine GTX280/260 effektiv und leise kühlen will. Dieser Kühler hat eine Menge Potential.
Bei Fragen, einfach fragen. 

*Update*

Aufgrund einiger Nachfragen, füge ich hier ein Update ein. 

Die User *JonnyB1989 *und *Blaubaer *wollten wissen, wie es denn mit zwei 120ern Lüftern auf dem Kühler aussehen würde. Sowohl optisch, als auch auch Temperaturtechnisch. Ich lasse einfach mal die Bilder sprechen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier beide Lüfter auf 12V,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hier beide mit ca. 6V.

---Diese Bilder will ich euch auch nicht vorenthalten, weils einfach so schön ist. Müsste nur ein schönes nVidia-grün sein. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem wollte *JonnyB1989* wissen, wie weit die Kühler abstehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von der Platine ausgehend 7-8mm Höhe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die komplette Höhe nach unten, ebenfalls ausgehend vom PCB: ca. 6,4cm. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ganze bringt 900gramm auf die Waage.

Hoffe, dass das Update gefällt.
MfG Bestia

Update 10.05. :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## dune (16. Februar 2009)

Danke noch mal für die Werte, sieht ja echt vielversprechend aus


----------



## Blaubaer (16. Februar 2009)

Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus das Teil!

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit meine 260GTX leise zu Kühlen, und vielleicht habe ich ja hier die Lösung gefunden, kannst du mir folgende Fragen beantworten? Wär klasse!

--> Passiver Betrieb wird nicht möglich sein, bekommt man einen 120er drauf?
--> Sind die 3 kleinen Lüfter dabei und wenn ja wie laut sind die?
--> Gibt es keine Probleme mit abfallenden Ram-Speicherkühlern?

Vielen Dank schon im Vorraus, ich freue mich schon auf deine Antworten!


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (16. Februar 2009)

Iss das normal das GPU-Z bei ner GTX280 soviele Daten raus wirft... wie z.b. PCB Temp, VDDC?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. Februar 2009)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Iss das normal das GPU-Z bei ner GTX280 soviele Daten raus wirft... wie z.b. PCB Temp, VDDC?



Ja es ist normal das Gpu-Z sehr viele Temps anzeigt bei den G200 Karten.

@ Bestia

Kann auf dem SilentX zwei 120mm Lüfter einsetzen und wie weit stehen die hinteren Speicherkühlkörper ab?


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (16. Februar 2009)

Thx für die Info....


----------



## dune (16. Februar 2009)

Blaubaer schrieb:


> --> Sind die 3 kleinen Lüfter dabei und wenn ja wie laut sind die?


Normalerweise musst du die drei Lüfter von SilenX extra erwerben. Bei PC-Cooling habe ich sie entdeckt und da kosten die 14,90 €.

Siehe hier: SilenX iXtrema IXG-3F2


----------



## jaeo1994 (16. Februar 2009)

Wie viel kostet das Teil eigentlich?


----------



## Bestia (17. Februar 2009)

WOW, erstmal danke für das viele Feedback. Ist ja Wahnsinn. 



Blaubaer schrieb:


> Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus das Teil!
> 
> Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit meine 260GTX leise zu Kühlen, und vielleicht habe ich ja hier die Lösung gefunden, kannst du mir folgende Fragen beantworten? Wär klasse!
> 
> ...



Man bekommt schon von der Breite her 2 120er drauf, die würden dann etwas zur Heatpipeseite abstehen, aber das macht nichts.
Abfallende Vram-Kühler? 
Nein, habe gründlich jedes Vram-Element 3Mal mit Feuerzeugbenzin gereinigt, dann eine Minute lang sehr fest angedrückt. Die halten auch nen 3 fachen Atombombenangriff aus. Ich glaub die rühren sich so schnell nicht davon. 



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> @ Bestia
> 
> Kann auf dem SilentX zwei 120mm Lüfter einsetzen und wie weit stehen die hinteren Speicherkühlkörper ab?



2 120er dürften wie erwähnt schon funzen. Hatte die Karte für meine Fotosession mit der Panasonic G1 draußen, bekomme nachher eine EOS 450D, dann hol ich sie eventuell nochmal raus und setz nen 120er provisorisch dran, und poste meine Bilder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe du kannst da ein wenig was erkennen. 



jaeo1994 schrieb:


> Wie viel kostet das Teil eigentlich?



Siehe Hier


----------



## Blaubaer (17. Februar 2009)

Ja das wäre klasse sehen zu können wie ein oder zwei 120mm Lüfter darauf aussehen!


----------



## Nickles (17. Februar 2009)

Thx für die Info


----------



## nederhash (18. Februar 2009)

die spannungswandler tempereaturen sind ja ganz schön hoch min. 105 C°..

weiste vieleicht noch wie hoch die bei dir mit dem stock kühler waren?!
und wie hoch gehen die spawa temps nach n paar stunden zocken?(Anspruchsvolle Spiele wie Cryis etc...)

danke


----------



## Bestia (18. Februar 2009)

Die Temps sind ok. Das wird sich auch nach vielen Stunden zocken auch nicht ändern. Der Furmark ist ein Programm, welches die Graka bis aufs Äußerste belastet. Absolut nicht vergleichbar mit Spielen. Wenn eine Graka diesen Test bezüglich der Hitze übersteht, dann schafft sie auch jedes Spiel. Das hat natürlich nichts mit dem Übertakten und der Stabilität der Taktraten zu tun. Die Temps habe sich bei der Temperatur eingependelt wie du sehen kannst. Kein Spiel wird es schaffen, die Temps in ähnliche Höhen zu bringen.
Mit dem Stock-Kühler waren es vielleicht so 90°C.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. Februar 2009)

nederhash schrieb:


> die spannungswandler tempereaturen sind ja ganz schön hoch min. 105 C°..



Das is noch im grünen Bereich für nen alternativ Kühler und bei mir werden die Spawas mit dem Stock Kühler 102°C warm.


----------



## nederhash (19. Februar 2009)

naja für mich sind 100° aufwärts nicht im grünen bereich....die spawas machen doch bei 115-120°C dicht?!

aber wenn nur durch furmark so krasse temps entstehen, dann is ja ok, werd mir den kühler auch bald zulegen


----------



## Blaubaer (20. Februar 2009)

Wo bleiben die Bilder?


----------



## Bestia (20. Februar 2009)

Schaut mal, ist das normal? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gemeint ist die Spannung.


----------



## Monsterclock (24. Februar 2009)

sieht bei mir au so aus nur höher


----------



## Bestia (25. Februar 2009)

Was sieht genauso aus? Die Spannung?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2009)

Die VDDC ist zu niedrig, VDDC Current auch. Rest passt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Bestia (25. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die VDDC ist zu niedrig, VDDC Current auch. Rest passt.
> 
> cYa



So war das nicht gemeint. 
Sondern dass es möglich ist, dass ich mit der Spannung im Extra so weit runter gehen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2009)

0,96v in 3D? Vergiss es.

cYa


----------



## Bestia (25. Februar 2009)

Na i habs doch ausprobiert...
Was meinst, warum mich das so wundert? Werde die Einstellung mal noch ne Weile beibehalten und sehen, ob ihr das gefällt.


----------



## Bestia (2. März 2009)

**Update**

Habe meinen ersten Post dieses Threads mit einem Update erweitert.​ 
​


----------



## Blaubaer (2. März 2009)

Vielen Dank für das klasse Update, sieht wirklich gut aus mit den zwei 120ern!


----------



## Bestia (2. März 2009)

Freut mich. 
Habe mir auch viel Mühe gegeben, hat jetzt ca 5 Stunden gedauert.


----------



## Paddy600 (22. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich spiele auch mit dem gedanken mir den SilenX für meine Zotac 280GTX AMP! zu hohlen. 

Ich habe nur das Problem das ich für die Graka+Kühler nur 3 PCI Slots frei habe (im 4. steckt eine Terratec S2HD TV-Karte und im 5. eine X-Fi)

Hat jemand vlt. den Kühler mit dem 3 Fan Set am laufen? 
Wie viele Slots nach unten braucht das ca.? Bzw. Wie viel Platz braucht der Kühler ohne Lüfter?


MFG

Patrick


----------



## Bestia (10. Mai 2009)

-Kleines Update hier-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Bestia (8. Oktober 2009)

Kleines Update am Ende des ersten Posts mit zwei aktuellen bildern meiner Graka mit 2 Scythe Lüftern. Schaut mal rein.


----------



## coati (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi Bestia,

Was meinst du kann man besser empfehlen:

Den iXtrema mit 2x 120mm Lüfter (z.B. BQ Silent Wings) oder den Arctic Cooling Xtreme GTX280.

Von der Lautstärke und Temps her bestimmt den iXtrema oder? Ist dann halt nur ein "bisschen" teurer...

Edit: Wenn man die 3-Pin-Lüfter dann am MB anschließt, kann man die dann noch regeln?


----------



## Bestia (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
also zu empfehlen ist mal beides. Aber wenn du den iXtrema mit zwei 120ern bei einer Bautiefe von 25mm nimmst, dann hast du eine enorme Bauhöhe auf der Graka. 4 Slots dürften es dann sein. Ich kann dir die 2 100mm Scythes empfehlen, die sind nur 6(?)mm dick und auch schön leise.
Beim GTX280 Extreme hast Du eben schon die flachen Lüfter mit bei, weiß aber nicht wie die von der Lautstärke sind.
Einen 3Poligen Lüfter am MB angeschlossen kann man regeln, aber nicht immer. Bei meinem Asus P5Q-E zum Beispiel, kann man für alle ans MB angeschlossene Lüfter neben dem CPU Lüfter glaube drei Modi wählen. Schnell normal und eben langsam. Habe aber beide an einer zusätzlichen analogen Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen. Ansonsten hängt es eben von deinem MB ab, ob Du die dann noch regeln kannst.


----------



## coati (18. Oktober 2009)

Hab mal nachgeguckt mit dem neuen Bios (das ich dann noch flashen muss...) kann ich die noch einstellen.

Naja der iXtrema mit den 2 BQ muss ja schon 'ne derbe Kühlleistung haben.
Die unteren Slots benötige ich eh nicht.
Ich hab nur Schiss vor dem Umbau, weil so wie ich mich kenne schrotte ich da glatt die Graka


----------



## Bestia (18. Oktober 2009)

Alles schön zurechtlegen, jeden Handgriff überdenken, dann überlebt die das schon. Ab und zu mal an eine nicht lackierte Stelle an der Heizung fassen. Wenn du die Slots nicht brauchst, dann kannst das natürlich machen.


----------



## Barrogh (10. Juni 2010)

wie heißen die scythe lüfter?
ich hab auch GTX 280 IM SLI betrieb und das wäre genial wenn das mit diesem Silenx und den Scythes klappen würde
und ich müsste das so haben, dass 1 Graka nur 3 Slots verbraucht.


----------



## Bestia (13. Juni 2010)

Hey,
dieser hier ist das KLICK. Gibt es einmal mit 1000RPM ud 2000RPM. Die Erfahrungen haben ergeben, dass du am besten den 2000er über Spannungswandlern einsetzt, und daneben dann den 1000er.
Mit diesen hast du dann eine Bauhöhe, die den dritten Slot unter der Grafikkarte nicht versperrt.


----------

